# Oh Hi TT world!



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I just purchased a 2001 Audi TT Quattro 225 with 108,000 miles on it. I was driving a low and slow temepramental MK3 Jetta with 210,000. Never thought I would end up with a TT but I work at a VW dealer and someone traded it in, and here we are.

It has a new timing belt & water pump. Is there anything else I should watch out for maintenance wise? I know the instrument cluster and infomation display goes, and its starting to. Im worried about major stuff. 

All input would be appreciated. :beer:


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Heres the Dub.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:wave:Welcome


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> :wave:Welcome


Thanks! I'm def. a proud owner so far.. Im sure its going to eventually be a love/hate relationship like the Jetta was haha!:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

hey welcome!

Funny I'm doing the opposite and buying a mk3 vr :screwy:


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> hey welcome!
> 
> Funny I'm doing the opposite and buying a mk3 vr :screwy:


The VR6 is still hands down my favorite motor. I still have love for the MK3. Im going to actually give the car to my mom. Shes going to rock it for a while. I am debating whether or not to keep it low or jack it up.... Shes 50 and drives on bumpy Syracuse roads so im thinkin' 4x4 status.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

LovinDubbin1 said:


> Thanks! I'm def. a proud owner so far.. Im sure its going to eventually be a love/hate relationship like the Jetta was haha!:thumbup:


I only hate it when I look at my bank account:banghead:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice tt looks real clean :thumbup:


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

01ttgt28 said:


> Nice tt looks real clean :thumbup:


ThankS a bunch! I am really looking for a single frame bumper and get some paint work done. There's no rust at all for being 10 years old. I'm eventually going to do the chip, big turbo, exhaust mods, work on the stance a bit. 

I'm excited to have it! So far its great!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome! You're gonna love it :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

LovinDubbin1 said:


> ThankS a bunch! I am really looking for a single frame bumper and get some paint work done. There's no rust at all for being 10 years old. I'm eventually going to do the chip, big turbo, exhaust mods, work on the stance a bit.
> 
> I'm excited to have it! So far its great!


Yeah it's awesome not having rust eh? I also came from an mk3.. :beer:

Welcome to the forum


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

That's a sweet pic with the sunset...anything bigger/wider? Welcome!


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Neb said:


> Yeah it's awesome not having rust eh? I also came from an mk3.. :beer:
> 
> Welcome to the forum


Oh its so nice not to have rust and bosy parts falling off. Its also nice to have your doors lock. & no side moldings to fall off.... I started the Jetta today for the first time in a week and im surprised it started. Ran like crap though haha. 

Can anyone recommend coilovers for the TT. I went super cheap with the Jetta because I didnt want to dump a ton of money into it. (Rokkor Coilovers)


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

LovinDubbin1 said:


> Can anyone recommend coilovers for the TT. I went super cheap with the Jetta because I didnt want to dump a ton of money into it. (Rokkor Coilovers)


HPA just started a group buy on ST coilovers, $699 shipped. Scroll down, we just need 10 buyers :thumbup:


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Hey Vette,
How many guys are in this GB right now? I might consider it as well.


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone rolling on these now?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

LovinDubbin1 said:


> Oh its so nice not to have rust and bosy parts falling off. Its also nice to have your doors lock. & no side moldings to fall off.... I started the Jetta today for the first time in a week and im surprised it started. Ran like crap though haha.
> 
> Can anyone recommend coilovers for the TT. I went super cheap with the Jetta because I didnt want to dump a ton of money into it. (Rokkor Coilovers)


I've got H&R and love them. Not too stiff and go fairly low.


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Neb said:


> I've got H&R and love them. Not too stiff and go fairly low.


Nice looks really good! :thumbup: Adjustable?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

just height adjustable


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Neb your not rocking your perches are you?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

LovinDubbin1 said:


> Oh its so nice not to have rust and bosy parts falling off. Its also nice to have your doors lock. & no side moldings to fall off.... I started the Jetta today for the first time in a week and im surprised it started. Ran like crap though haha.
> 
> Can anyone recommend coilovers for the TT. I went super cheap with the Jetta because I didnt want to dump a ton of money into it. (Rokkor Coilovers)


If my car is done in Time for water fest I got h&r springs in the box I am bringing up with me for cheap money


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice TT! Must feel funny driving the Mk3 now. 

Every time I drive my Corrado now I'm laughing at how it feels after driving a TT. :thumbup:


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Any other pics of the car Neb ?


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

dogger said:


> Every time I drive my Corrado now I'm laughing at how it feels after driving a TT. :thumbup:


Curious what you mean by that Dogger ?? I'm new to having a TT and find it reminds me of my Corrado except slower.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Neb your not rocking your perches are you?


I think I just have the base of the perches in? I forget now but it's certainly not the full perch.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

radgti8v said:


> Any other pics of the car Neb ?


lots more





































/threadjack


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

radgti8v said:


> Curious what you mean by that Dogger ?? I'm new to having a TT and find it reminds me of my Corrado except slower.



My Corrado feels small and like a go-kart compared to the TT. Windows feel huge and the dash seems so low. My TT is a 3.2 so its a bit unfair.


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

01ttgt28 said:


> If my car is done in Time for water fest I got h&r springs in the box I am bringing up with me for cheap money



Ill keep you in mind!! :thumbup:


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

dogger said:


> Nice TT! Must feel funny driving the Mk3 now.
> 
> Every time I drive my Corrado now I'm laughing at how it feels after driving a TT. :thumbup:


The Jetta feels a lot different haha. Im already missing it though... and I miss the MK3 Crayon smell :heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

All jetta's smell like crayons. My mkiv did lol


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Update: I just purchased some VMAXX's yesterday and im about ready to install  Also bought a honeycomb rear valence.

If anyone needs/wants my stock suspention or Lake Silver valence (dual) let me know and any reasonable offers wont be turned down.

Will post pics once installed :thumbup:
For conversation sake, anyone have VMAXX's with or without the perches. ic: :beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

DougLoBue said:


> hey welcome!
> 
> Funny I'm doing the opposite and buying a mk3 vr :screwy:


that's why I never let my mk3 gti vr go

to the OP... trust me... just leave the perches out on install... even without perches it still leaves a good 1/2" + of wheel gap... I ended up having to get custom rear springs to get my low fix


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Perches out:thumbup:


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah I had the rears maxed out with the perches in.....they need to come out.

I'm going with wheel spacers next. 15mm fronts 25mm rears i'm thinking. Once those are on, I will adjust ride height in both the front and rear. :thumbup:

I broke something while taking out the stock springs. Not sure what it was but didn't look very important. I will post up pictures tomorrow! :wave:


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

trixx said:


> that's why I never let my mk3 gti vr go
> 
> to the OP... trust me... just leave the perches out on install... even without perches it still leaves a good 1/2" + of wheel gap... I ended up having to get custom rear springs to get my low fix


Wish I saw this before I did the install :banghead:


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

LovinDubbin1 said:


> I broke something while taking out the stock springs. Not sure what it was but didn't look very important. I will post up pictures tomorrow! :wave:


Willing to bet this was the rear headlight level sensor.


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yup it was


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmmm lol


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Here are some pics as promised. Def. need to work on the stance a bit. Its not low enough so rear perches are coming out shortly. Looking into buying a camber kit so my brand new tires will last!


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

UPDATE: 

Been a long while since Ive checked this thread. I have some more recent pictures of the TT. I didn't take these photos, my buddy did so dont ask me when lens I used because I dont know :beer::beer:




























-19x8 Huff Replicas 5x100 et35 
-Still on VMAXX coilovers with the perches OUT. The earlier images had the perches in. 
-Switching to KW eventually if anyone is running then on their TT feedback is always appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks good. Get some spacers on there and you'll be golden


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks! Any of your running KWs?


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

LovinDubbin1 said:


> Thanks! Any of your running KWs?


YOU*


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Car looks nice. good update with these wheels, i like it


----------



## bmwloco (Oct 14, 2006)

Deja vu... I work at a VW dealer and also scored a TT after a patient wait... and the right 225 Quattro Coupe in Silver, a 2004 model with 48,000 on it.

Just did the timing belt and H20 pump (which was pulled in pieces). Sold my 577,000 mile '81 Rabbit Convertible when I got the TT.

They look nearly identical, save for the wheels. I have the NOS 5 spoke.

Cheers!


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Neb said:


> looks good. Get some spacers on there and you'll be golden


Neb any ideas on size? I was thinking 15mm Front & 20mm or 25mm Rear with 19x8 Wheels.. Im just not too sure what sizes to order. :screwy:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn man, love those wheels :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

LovinDubbin1 said:


> Neb any ideas on size? I was thinking 15mm Front & 20mm or 25mm Rear with 19x8 Wheels.. Im just not too sure what sizes to order. :screwy:


Depends on the offset of the wheels. 19x8 et 15 up front with a 215/35/19 tire and a 19x9 et10 215/35/19 tire would be money.


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Damn man, love those wheels :thumbup:


 I'm a lady :thumbup:


----------



## LovinDubbin1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Neb said:


> Depends on the offset of the wheels. 19x8 et 15 up front with a 215/35/19 tire and a 19x9 et10 215/35/19 tire would be money.


OK! Cool. Yeah everything now is 225/35/19 et35. Have some work to do :beer:


----------

